# 2014 Women of Snowboard Calendar



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

So many comments... but I'll keep it clean so you can't blame this failing on me...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

How about men?

Posing. In yoga pants.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Poutenen strikes again.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pout, I think I gave you a bit of a misunderstanding. Let me say I know a little bit about doing Calendars. They are not cheap to have printed. It should be a web based calendar. Much like the Online Magazine presentations. The whole print them up thing is ridiculous.

Hence you would need a Graphic Designer/Multi Media person.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> It should be a web based calendar. Much like the Online Magazine presentations. The whole print them up thing is ridiculous.


K, web based works for me! Funny enough no women have posted to this thread... :dunno:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

A printed calendar is easier to clean...... as apposed to my computer screen......jus' sayin'......


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> A printed calendar is easier to clean...... as apposed to my computer screen......jus' sayin'......


This thing's NOT going to happen. Is it? :wacko:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Pout, your enthusiasm is sweet, but... where to begin...? So let's just _assume_ twelve girls _would_ agree. They'd need to have good quality pics ready. You wouldn't want to have smartphone pics (I only remember one awsome pic of Karasane that would have the quality needed for such a project). So the ones that _would_ agree, would need to make some quality shots first. On snow. Long before '14. Well, I'll pass, since our season starts mid December  (If you'll buy the ticket to wherever there are already heaps of pow, you can have a on snow riding shot wearing my standard head to board dark colored facemask n goggle ninja suit, but I'm not sure, if it'd be even recognizable that I'm a girl )
Next thing, 12 girls active in this forum, ready to have their faces on a calendar? I wouldn't. I'm fine to post the odd pic in a thread, knowing that it'll be burried with time... but after learning that breaches are a buzzword over here I beware of ever post a horseriding pic again :laugh:
How many faces on pics have you seen the last 10 month? I remember 3. Most girls here don't even post riding pics. Of most we hardly know that they are girls. Naw, this won't work. Wrong audience.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Funny enough no women have posted to this thread... :dunno:


BTW: there was a women commenting before your ^ post


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Like I said, SB forum men in yoga pants. Pouts, methinks you can totally pull it off with a flair.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Pout, I think I gave you a bit of a misunderstanding. Let me say I know a little bit about doing Calendars. They are not cheap to have printed. It should be a web based calendar. Much like the Online Magazine presentations. The whole print them up thing is ridiculous.
> 
> Hence you would need a Graphic Designer/Multi Media person.


I still have the "The beautiful women of Berthoud Pass" 2012 hanging at work. lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Like I said, SB forum men in yoga pants. Pouts, methinks you can totally pull it off with a flair.


Chaps - for the summer months - are fine as well


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AcroPhile said:


> I still have the "The beautiful women of Berthoud Pass" 2012 hanging at work. lol



Oh man that Calendar. I still have a box or two full of em in my gear room. So many mistakes on holidays too. We got our money's worth out of that one...

neni, as I mentioned in another thread, we actually did this. Well the girls and a media designer did it on Snowboard.com. It came out awesome. I think they pulled it off in three or four months. The ladies just went out and did photos with who ever they felt comfortable with. They were great high quality photos. The calendar was slick. I am not saying do it or don't. Just saying it can be done if there is interest. I do miss the days of that site. For awhile there it was just plain awesome.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm fine with pics from the neck down..........actually.....kinda prefer it. The anonymity let's people get freaky.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Pout just watch this instead


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Shit just got weird.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like the Swiss Miss has already opted out fellas. Good try. Now onto your next great idea. :laugh:


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> How about men?
> 
> Posing. In yoga pants.


hehehe:yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Like I said, SB forum men in yoga pants. Pouts, methinks you can totally pull it off with a flair.


How about in my new armor pants instead!?! I can add a jock to give me the requisite "bulge"... :yahoo:


----------

